

Jikes RVM : JVM in Java - kqr2
http://jikesrvm.org/

======
TallGuyShort
>> Jikes RVM is unique in that it is the first self-bootstrapped virtual
machine written entirely in the Java programming language, i.e., its Java code
runs on itself, without requiring a second virtual machine.

Whoa... how does that work?

~~~
hga
You might start with this:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacircular_interpreter#Exampl...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacircular_interpreter#Examples)

Maxine is also interesting, it's aimed at being a production JVM (someday), is
under heavy development even after Oracle acquired Sun and is exclusively
64-bit CPU targeted, X86-64 and SPARC.

Jikes RVM has and continues to be _heavily_ used for research of all sorts (as
a random example, for GC research). x86-32 and PPC 32 or 64 bits. It's the
basis of Jnode, a x86-32 OS that's 99.9% Java and the rest assembler:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jnode>.

